# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Nueva caja para las Bicycle?

## Iban

Estamos en verano, estamos aburridos, hay poco movimiento en el foro, y yo que tengo guindillas en el culito, rebusco por aquí y por allá... y me he encontrado con una sorpresa no del todo agradable. He oído (quien sepa , sabrá dónde, porque hay pocos sitios donde cotillear) que USPCC ya no hace más bicycle con la caja que conocemos, y que a partir de ahora serán como en la foto que os adjunto.

¿Soy yo el único que piensa que es una castaña de caja?

 :Smile1: 

Es por comentar, a ver si robando ideas de aquí y de allí nos animamos...

----------


## queco

Pues si eso es verdad, es una castaña de caja. 
De momento me toca hacer algunos cambios en algun juego de aparición de carta en el estuche, porque esa trasera es ...para matar a alguien.

----------


## DrkHrs

Mas feas que pegarle a un padre. Espero que la idea no prospere y a la vuelta del verano no se vuelva a hablar del tema. 

Un saludo.

----------


## peib

No puede ser hombre!!!!
Menuda chapuza. A quien cojones se le ocurre ese diseño?? 

Saludos

----------


## Iban

A alguien que no sabe la cantidad de otras barajas que existen en el mundo, de calidad igual o superior, y que sí que tienen el "dorso" de la caja con el diseño del dorso de las cartas.

Lo peor de todo es que me imagino que las dos cartas de propaganda que vendrán dentro de las Bicycle (como sucede ya desde hace tiempo), ninguna de las dos tendrá el dorso de los ángeles con bicicleta, así que tendremos que sacrificar cartas normales para pegarlas a las cajas.

Que conste que esto afecta a las Bycicle, pero no a las Tally-Ho. Mira que yo pensaba que las Tally eran un poco de "snob", pero al final nos iremos pasando poco a poco a las Tally...

----------


## Magnano

son horrorosas, y hay articulos que estan hechos con la acual caja, por lo tanto tendremos que tirar algunas cosillas o guardarlas en el cajon del exilio

----------


## Iban

Ya verás como a partir de ahora, y hasta que aparezcan estas nuevas cajas, vamos a empezar a cuidar las que tenemos como si fuesen de cristal...

(Lo que dices también lo había pensado: recuperar el estuche de la svengali, de ésta, de la otra... darles el cambiazo).


Ah, espera, tú hablas de gimmicks.. ahmm... vale, vale. Pues a renovar todo, sí. O a buscarse estuches de los de ahora.

----------


## Némesis

¿Rebuscando entre las guindillas de tu culillo te ha salido eso? ¡Caray! Tendré que rebuscar yo también, no fuera caso que me salga alguna baraja precintada  :117:   :117:   :117: 

Puedo confirmar que ese diseño de caja lo vi ya hace un año en NY, y este pasado junio lo volví a ver por las Vegas. Me parece que ya hace un tiempecito que corren por ahí, y que USPCC lo fabrica. Ahora bien, ¿dejarán de hacer las otras? No estoy tan seguro... Al menos en EEUU las venden aún.

¡La excusa perfecta para cambiar a Fournier para siempre! (creo que también son de USPCC).

----------


## Zeleth

mal dolor le de al que hizo esa cosa.

----------


## m_baiocchi

No se porque ultimamente estoy escuchando tantos cambios en las Bicycle. Sera que hace unos meses me dedique a coleccionar diferentes tipo de mazos Bicycle y les preste mas atencion.
Entre otras cosas escuche que dejan de fabricar las cartas Jumbo, que tambien dejan de fabricar los mazos fako (dobles dorsos, caras blancas, dorsos blancos, etc). Quien sabe? Quiza no les sea rentable.
La Bicycle cambio muchas veces de dueños y actualmente pertenece al grupo Jarden (no son tan conocidos por sus productos, ya que casi todos se venden en USA, pero los que les gusta el camping, conocen la marca Coleman y los amantes de la pesca las marcas Penn y Abu Garcia).
Tambien les confirmo que desde 1986 la Fournier pertenece a Bicycle.

Saludos, Max

----------


## tally

A pesar de mi nick, yo uso Bicycle, pero sólo por la facilidad para encontrar cartas trucadas. Lo del feísimo estuche no me importa demasiado, pero como se confirme que van a dejar de fabricar cartas trucadas me veo volviendo a Tally-ho en cuanto queme el material que tengo (aunque tengo para años).

----------


## Ming

Pues yo coincido con... todos? me parece... horrible...
Iban, estoy contigo, ahora me veo cuidando las cajas  :302:  Espero que hagan como en EEUU

----------


## Némesis

Cómo os pasais...

El reverso, puedo llegar a estar de acuerdo en que es horroroso (es pura propaganda, de hecho).

El anverso... Cualquiera se da cuenta de que el diseño le da mil patadas al anterior, que ya parecía una caja del siglo pasado. Las cosas se tienen que actualizar, y el diseño de un producto todavía más. Y ni por asomo Bicycle pierde su identidad.

Ala, a llevar la contraria, que me encanta  :117:

----------


## Magnano

bueno yo no cambio de opinión, la caja no se puede cojer por partes, es todo o nada, así que es horrorsa

----------


## Némesis

No estoy de acuerdo en que no se pueda coger por partes.

Fíjate bien en los envases de cualquier producto comercial (un disco, una caja de cerales...). El diseño es unitario, eso sí, pero se usan para finalidades diferentes.

----------


## magicderius

Que se puede esperar de bicycle... que diria un amigo mi mio!!!

----------


## MagoEnygma

Prefiero cienmil veces antes las de antes que las nuevas. Lo peor la parte trasera.

Saludos!

----------


## Iban

> ¿Rebuscando entre las guindillas de tu culillo te ha salido eso? ¡Caray! Tendré que rebuscar yo también, no fuera caso que me salga alguna baraja precintada


Vale, pero busca entre tus guindillas, ¿vale?  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 




> Puedo confirmar que ese diseño de caja lo vi ya hace un año en NY, y este pasado junio lo volví a ver por las Vegas. Me parece que ya hace un tiempecito que corren por ahí, y que USPCC lo fabrica. Ahora bien, ¿dejarán de hacer las otras? No estoy tan seguro... Al menos en EEUU las venden aún.
> 
> ¡La excusa perfecta para cambiar a Fournier para siempre! (creo que también son de USPCC).


Lo que ocurre es que todavía nos estamos alimentando de barajas del 2007 y 2008 que quedan "stockadas" en almacenes, distribuidores, otras compañías... Sospecho que poco a poco empezarán a desaparecer.




> Cómo os pasais...
> 
> El reverso, puedo llegar a estar de acuerdo en que es horroroso (es pura propaganda, de hecho).
> 
> El anverso... Cualquiera se da cuenta de que el diseño le da mil patadas al anterior, que ya parecía una caja del siglo pasado. Las cosas se tienen que actualizar, y el diseño de un producto todavía más. Y ni por asomo Bicycle pierde su identidad.
> 
> Ala, a llevar la contraria, que me encanta


A mí también me gusta más el nuevo frontal, pero el problema es que el reverso... no es feo, sino que es una cabronada. ¿Dónde escondemos ahora las cosas?

----------


## Iban

> No se porque ultimamente estoy escuchando tantos cambios en las Bicycle.


Han cambiado de dueños, la compañía se ha trasladado, nuevos jefes, nuevo todo.. Así que supongo que quieren darle un enfoque nuevo a la compañía.




> Entre otras cosas escuche que dejan de fabricar las cartas Jumbo, que tambien dejan de fabricar los mazos fako (dobles dorsos, caras blancas, dorsos blancos, etc). Quien sabe? Quiza no les sea rentable.
> Saludos, Max


De las Jumbo no te puedo decir nada, pero sobre lo otro, sí que tengo algo de información. En Abril o por ahí se empezó a propagar el rumor de que Bicycle iba a dejar de fabricar Gaffs, que los distribuidores estaban haciendo grandes acopios para tener en stock, y que ya ni siquiera se iban a hacer DCs, DDs, Blanca-Dorso, Blanca-cara...

Después de muchas idas y vueltas, lo que sucede es que USPPC sí que va a dejar de hacer gaffs, pero sólo de aquellas cartas que impliquen modificaciones de su dorso, de sus comodines, o de sus ases de picas (salvo que ese gaff sea un simple cambio de color. Si se modifica el diseño, entonces no lo imprime). Y la razón debe de estar relacionada con el Copyright (lo que ellos llaman "trademark"). Temiendo a los imitadores, dicen que si imprimen sus marcas registradas, de manera legal, modificadas hasta el infinito, de alguna manera pierden fuerza legal ante un imitador, lo cual les haría poder perder hipotéticos juicios futuros de plagio.

Pero sí van a seguir fabricando las típicas cartas que usamos nosotros. DDs, DCs, etc, y todo aquel gaff que implique sólo colores, o que sea sobre las cartas de puntos y figuras (que no tienen copyright) salvo el As de Picas.

----------


## Iban

> A pesar de mi nick, yo uso Bicycle, pero sólo por la facilidad para encontrar cartas trucadas. Lo del feísimo estuche no me importa demasiado, pero como se confirme que van a dejar de fabricar cartas trucadas me veo volviendo a Tally-ho en cuanto queme el material que tengo (aunque tengo para años).


Por las cartas trucadas, no te preocupes, porque siguen haciéndolas (salvo que les vuelva a dar otro siroco).

El problema del estuche, no sólo está en que sea feo, sino que... por tener la parte de atrás con esa "pseudo-propaganda", manda al traste, de golpe y porrazo, un montón de posibles juegos de magia. Todos aquellos en los que...  :Smile1:

----------


## Zeleth

A mi la verdad es que... ni me va ni me viene por que encuanto a "cascarillas" se puede hacer hasta con una con un reverso del pato donald abrazando de manera lujuriosa a una farola. total no se iba a ver. pero para los pocos espabilados. Venden cajas azules y rojas... hay dejo eso xDDD

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... pero fruta gracia que te tengas que comprar una caja para sustituir a la caja que te viene con las cartas...

----------


## Zeleth

Se llama negocios. no es otra cosa xDD

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Lo que yo te diga, que si tengo ahi 20 cajas de cartas, a media de baraja por semana, en 20 semanas tendré 20 cajas vacías... habrá que guardarlas bajo llave y con un antipolillas o algo... xD

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A mi personalmente lo único que no me gusta de la nueva caja es la trasera. Si he de elegir una de las dos, me quedo con la que tenemos.

----------


## Iban



----------


## Ming

Bueno, cuando llegue aquí el cambio (espero que antes) tendremos que pensar alguna manera de "resolverlo"  :Wink1: 
No hay más.

----------


## Rafa Salas

No faltará el artista que pondrá la caja en un escaner, y las imprimirá en hojas de cartón.. xD

saludos

----------


## chiripicajoso

No puede ser!! el dibujo del anverso pasa (que tipo dibujo animado se salva y da otro tono mas bello) pero esque el reverso es horrendo!! no puede ser con lo bonitas que es la parte trasera del estuche y para la cantidad de ilusiones que nos sirven a los magos...   pues nada... solo queda coger papel y boli y a recoger firmas jeje

----------


## magicyo

El dorso es feo de verdad pero la solución es sencilla coges una de las cartas que dejas como viejas y la pegas.

Peor sera si la caja han decidido ahorrar en calidad y es de un cartón finito que solo dura dos aperturas y que a poco que lo cojas se dobla.

----------


## Iban

Sip, pegas una carta, más las que luego tengas que meter, y al final eso parece el camarote de los hermanos Marx....

----------


## roje

Parece que soy el unico al que le gusta el lavado de cara...

----------


## Kyuerbin

Hola  a todos! Resulta que estoy empezando con el Canuto, y me compre el otro dia mi primera baraja de cartas para practicar... Pues es precisamente como la que muestra Iban en la imagen y con las dos cartas promocionales de otras barajas de bycicle. La compré en el Corte Inglés, que fue el único sitio de aquí donde encontre las bycicle.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

El cambio está cerca entonces...

----------


## fran21

:S da sensacion de antigua..no?
no me gusta

----------


## Ming

... tic-tac, tic-tac, ... se nos acaba el tiempo señores/as... :(

----------


## Chichomaremoto

> Mas feas que pegarle a un padre.


Con un calcetín sudado...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teRpNnkLUyo

Así la defino yo

----------


## Perfil Borrado

http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-bi...er-p-1485.html
http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-bi...er-p-1485.html

Se acerca la catastrofe!!!!!! Salvad todas las parejas de rojas y azules que quepan en vuestras casas!!!! Salvaremos a estas criaturas y repoblemos la tierra  de barajas bicycleeeeee!!!!!

http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-bi...er-p-1485.html
http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-bi...er-p-1485.html
http://www.tiendamagia.com/baraja-bi...er-p-1485.html

xDDD

Yo voy a cuidar todas las cajas viejas y las cambiare por la otras... o quiza me cambie a tally - ho, pero son mas caras...

----------


## Iban

Uy, primero consulta a Tiendamagia, no vaya a ser que te pidas quince barajas para hacer acopio, y resulta que ya estén con las nuevas, y te las comes con patatsa.

jujujuujuuuuu...

----------


## Némesis

A mí me encanta la "patatsa"

X-D X-D X-D

----------


## Ming

> Uy, primero consulta a Tiendamagia, no vaya a ser que te pidas quince barajas para hacer acopio, y resulta que ya estén con las nuevas, y te las comes con patatsa.
> 
> jujujuujuuuuu...


jajajaja

Sería muy gracioso  :302: 

Señores/as, pensemos un poco: los de EEUU no se han muerto todavía, ¿no? Y utilizan estas cajas. Busquemos una buena solución  :Wink1:  y no nos suicidemos (eso por Zeleth  :Wink1: )

----------


## Iban

> A mí me encanta la "patatsa"
> 
> X-D X-D X-D


Ay, qué osada es la ignorancia...

En el siglo catorce, las tribus mongolas de la estepa rusa preparaban un cocido con leche agria, carne de cecina seca y patatas, que tomaban como comida única durante sus migraciones estacionales. Este cocido se llamaba "patatsa".






(Igual de osada que la ignorancia, lo es la imaginación  :Smile1: )

----------


## Némesis

¡Moño! ¿También has sacado eso de la Güiquipedia?  :Wink1:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Pero en realidad que importa?

No cae uno solo, caemos todos, vamos, que nos jodemos todo el mundo mundial,

Esto del cambio de diseño me esta traumatizando...

----------


## Iban

Si, de la wikipedia de Faemino y Cansado. La tengo en pedeéfe que me la bajé del emule utilizando un programa de yackin que tengo que se llama buscaminas.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Y en el siglo XXI se le añadio un ingrediente llamado "baraja bicycle que todos odian por su diseñus", sugerencia de Iban

----------


## Iban

De verdad que igual es hora de pasarse a otra marca. Le veo una cosa positiva: dejaríamos de andar como locos buscando "cartas especiales". Hoy en día, la mayoría de las barajas "diferentes" de gama alta llevan de serie una DD y DC, o una DD y C-Blanca. O sin llegar a tanto, igual en breve empezamos a conversar sobre la Bee, las Aviator, las Steamboats, o, por supuesto, la Tally-Ho.

Yo me he hecho el absurdo propósito (sin ningún fundamento) de no comprar más bicis.

----------


## Ming

Me parece bien  :Smile1:  Pasate al patinete.

Bee's!!! Lo "malo" es el dorso :( Pero me encantan; porque vuelan  :302:  (lo digo en serio)
Yo estoy por las Tally-ho  :Wink1:  ; os parece bien?  :302:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Me he puesto a buscar y no encuentro tally - ho especiales...

----------


## Ming

y para que las quieres?  :Wink1:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Es simplemente por saber si estan a mi disposicion por si las necesito.

Obvio, para hacer juegos que las necesiten

----------


## Iban

> Me parece bien  Pasate al patinete.
> 
> Bee's!!! Lo "malo" es el dorso :( Pero me encantan; porque vuelan  (lo digo en serio)
> Yo estoy por las Tally-ho  ; os parece bien?


Pues yo creo que deberíamos aprovechar este pequeño terremoto (en realidad, una tontería) para intentar coger un poco de personalidad en la selección de nuestra baraja.¿Ahora nos vamos a pasar todos a las Tally? ¿Y por qué no explorar nuevos horizontes? A mí me encantan las Split, o las Smoke&Mirrors, y seguiré tanteando otras. Lo único que me echa para atrás es la sospecha de no continuidad de estas dos barajas; que dentro de seis meses desaparezcan del mercado. Pero si encuentro una baraja "estable", que dé la talla... igual lo prefiero.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

eso, y gastate 7 euros en cada baraja... menuda fiesta!!

Me da miedo usar otra marca diferente a bicycle, ya que estoy acostumbrado a estas y no se si me costaria a costumbrarme... y como las taly son casi iguales...

A alguien se le a ocurrido probar con las cartas que usaba hofzinser??

----------


## Iban

Puesno me importa soplarme 7€ por baraja, si son como ésas dos que te digo. Para mí, sin tener ni idea, me parece que le dan mil vueltas a las bicis. Pero ya te digo que moe parece una opción a descratar, porque no sé durante cuánto tiempo las tendré en el mercado.

Pero si tiras a Aviator, Bee, o similar, el precio es muy parecido a las bicycle...

¿Las cartas de Hofzinser? ¿Las cuálas?

----------


## Perfil Borrado

No me gusta el diseño de las bee (aunque son muy buenas para las dadas) y las de aviator ni te cuento.

¿Fournier? No me gustan demasiado, ademas, pertenecen a bicycle, vete a saber que van a hacer con ellas...

Razon tienes, las split spades dan 3000 vueltas a las bicycle, pero oye, que el dinero no crece en los arboles (al menos las veces que lo e intentado, siempre me salen limones, naranjas y nisperos).

Yo creo que la mejor idea seria cojer cajas de las de ahora, cambiarlas, y no  complicarnos la vida, eah.

----------


## chiripicajoso

pero las bicycle cambiaran las cajas no los dorsos. se compra una baraja que en tiendmagia 2.50 euros solo para pegarlas a los mazos y tienes para cambiar 54 cajas. si cambiara el dorso de las cartas ahí si sería un problemón pero sino, por 2.50 cambiar el reverso de 54 cajas. porque la verdad es que no se nota nada. Seguramente nos seguiremos quedando con las nuestras propias. los que usemos bicycle nos quedaremos con ellas ya qu ya estaremos acostumbrados y abremos cambiado el dorso y no supondra tampoco un gran problema. Hay que tomarlo todo por el lado positivo y solucionar el lado negativo.

----------


## Iban

Raúl, me has dejado con lo de las cartas de Hofzinser...

----------


## Némesis

> Bee's!!! Lo "malo" es el dorso :( Pero me encantan; porque vuelan  (lo digo en serio)


Prueba a hacer un enfile con esas y ya me dirás si es tan malo, el dorso.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Y prueba a hacer un triunfo Némesis... :P tienen sus inconvenientes, aunque sí que es cierto que sus ventajas!

Por cierto, yo llevo un tiempo usando fournier 505... y me encantan. Alterno entre bicycle y Fournier (rojas siempre por cierto xD).

Iban, tan buenas son las split?

----------


## Ming

> Prueba a hacer un enfile con esas y ya me dirás si es tan malo, el dorso.


Lo se; pero para otras cosas me irán peor :(

Tienes, por casualidad, barajas tally-ho?  :Oops:  Si es así traete una el domingo  :Oops:  Que no las he provado nunca...

----------


## Némesis

Venga, por ser tu, traeré dos o tres...

----------


## Zeleth

> jajajaja
> 
> Sería muy gracioso 
> 
> Señores/as, pensemos un poco: los de EEUU no se han muerto todavía, ¿no? Y utilizan estas cajas. Busquemos una buena solución  y no nos suicidemos (eso por Zeleth )


Por mi que hagan con las bicis lo que quieran yo uso siempre tally ho! hablaba de ese modo encuanto a diseño se refiere, de la caja no a lo que lleva dentro. Larga vida a las tally que me acompañan fieles desde que empeze en esto. Ahora los que o pasais por el cardmageddon de la cajita o por que se estan poniendo de moda. despues de escuchar tanto. "Eres un snop usas tally" "las tally son cartones" os digo Chaqueteros!!! quedaros con vuestras bicis! xDD un mago usando tally-ho! es un mago sincero.

Para ming:

Soluciones:

-Imprime una caja escaneada en papel fotografico mate. queda absolutamente igual lo e visto y me la han colado entera.

- Compra una cascarilla estandar de las buenas buenas.( si, se que el dinero no crece en los arboles) pero si os vais a suicidar ya. que menos que daros ese gusto antes de palmarla.

- Compra cajas que vienen en packs de 2 roja y azul.

- Ve a actuaciones de magos y robales la caja para amortizarlo.

- Denuncia a la distribuidora de bycicle.

- Di que ese diseño de tan mal gusto tiene connotaciones sexuales ofensivas para ciertas religiones.

Seguiria pero no ibais a seguir leyendo. tikititititi =P




> Me he puesto a buscar y no encuentro tally - ho especiales...


Existen pero no estan en tiendas online que yo sepa yo tengo unas cuantas. una doble dorso fan back otra circle back (ambas rojas) (una circle back con la otra cara de bycicle azul.) (una con cara blanca roja) pero son dificiliyas de conseguir la verdad. si no puedes comprarte una circle back negra que viene con una doble dorso y una cara blanca.

Me encanta tally-ho! no voy a comision.

Iban si te gustan las split spades.. prueva unas fan back. SON BESTIALES. me han durado 1 mes entero de machaque 1 y salian los abanicos y todo. me encanta esa maldita baraja son 6€ solo encima xD

----------


## metazaiju

Vaya la que han liado con la cajita, personalmente tampoco me gusta. 

Yo no tengo ningun reparo en probar otras cartas aunque siempre alla usado bici y eso no quiere decir que sean mejores o peores simplemente que no he probado otras.

Un saludo

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

Pues el diseño delantero me gusta , aunque para poker , no tanto para cartomagia.
Eso si ... por detrás horrible.

----------


## Iban

> Iban si te gustan las split spades.. prueva unas fan back. SON BESTIALES. me han durado 1 mes entero de machaque 1 y salian los abanicos y todo. me encanta esa maldita baraja son 6€ solo encima xD


Jajajaja... ¿Y qué diferencia hay entre una fan back y unas circle back? Yo las encuentro iguales... A no ser que te refieras a la serie de diseños antiguos que han sacado los de bicycle, unas con un back de dos abanicos que, para mí, son exactamente iguales que una bicis normales...

(Y antes de que me tallyhoices, que sepas que a mí me vale tanto unas como otras, que yo no hago ascos a nada. Me valen rubias y morenas  :Wink1: ).

----------


## mago varo

Hola, después de estar 3 semanas fuera de Madrid solamente con una baraja, ayer volví y hoy bajé a unos grandes almacenes a comprar algunas barajas con que me encontré :Confused: ? 
No, todavia no estaban puestas las barajas con le nuevo diseño ese mencionado pero lo que pasaba es que no habia ninguna bycicle con indices pequeños estaban todas vendidas y no quedaba ninguna en el almacén.
Pregunté a la dependienta si tenían y me dijo que no y que iban a traer en Septiembre, ahora yo me pregunto si las que traigan en Septiembre serán ya con el nuevo diseño...
Asique como sea así en Madrid dentro de poco no venderán las del antiguo modelo.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## sersantos

La foto del 10 de corazones se puede usar de prediccion.... Por lo demas, bastante fea la dichosa caja, parece del todo a 100 jeje

----------


## angelilliks

Yo lo que he notado al probar Tally es lo siguiente. Fanback y cirlce no están hechas del mimso material (al menos las barajas que probé), fan back es lo más parecido a una carta de los chinos que he probado pagando 3.5 € (no puedo creer que a alguien le guste aquello simplemente son de mala calidad), circle es una baraja que es el copón de buena, pero sólo un poco por encima de las bike para lo que valen.

Descarto barajas de 5€, porque los que nos comemos una baraja cada tres/cuatro días es bastante carete (aparte de la mala calidad que suelen tener algunas).

Las seconds son simplemente malas, para los 50 centimos menos que cuestan no vala la pena para ser baraja de practica.

Bee y similares lo más fino que he probado, pero para cartomagia no valen.

Fournier serían la baraja perfecta si no fuera por el corte de las cartas, lo gruesas que son y el acabado de las caras de las cartas que se pega la mierda que da gusto.

La verdad es que a mi no me afecta ni pizca en los juegos estas cajas que recuerde ahora mismo, pero son feas del cagar.

La buena notícia es que debo tener más de un centenar de las cajas viejas vacías en perfecto estado, la mala es que me podría haber enterado antes de tirarlas todas  :302:  Pero de todos modos hay tiendas donde se venden estos estuches sueltos por un precio bastante bajo en el caso de que necesiteis alguno para algún juego.

----------


## M.David

Siento reflotar el hilo, pero dónde ha quedado esto?
En tiendamagia siguen vendiendo las mismitas de siempre, he buscado en internet y no encuentro nada, simplemente son las que van quedando en stock?
El diseño realmente me parece bastante bueno( la parte delantera) pero la parte trasera...
La verdad es que no entiendo porqué tiene que cambiar el diseño una compañia cómo la USPCC, eso sí podrían sacar este diseño paralelamente al otro.
Resumiendo: ¿Hay novedades?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

En la tienda de aqui de Málaga ya venden las nuevas cajas.

----------


## mago varo

En Madrid sigue sin afectar el cambio, no se cuando llegara pero de momento sigue el modelo antiguo.

----------


## CaballeroIlusionista

Las últimas barajas que compré venian ya en su caja nueva. Eso si, las compré a Estados Unidos.

----------


## M.David

hoy me han llegado barajas nuevas y eran iguales que las que nos tienen acstumbrados(compradas en tiendamagia)

----------


## Iban

Acabando con el stock...

----------


## Magnano

Todos a comprar bicycle como cosacos!! que nos quedamos sin cajas!!

----------


## chiripicajoso

el otro dia en el corte ingles vi las nuevas cajas pero solo en las barajas de indice gigantes en las normales no habia cambio de ningun tipo

----------


## M.David

jaja! igual hasta que haga el siguiente pedido aguantan...

buscando un poco he encontrado estuches de bicycle normales vacios a 0,40€.
¿Creeis que merece la pena?

----------


## lordferguson

Una cosa, y en las tropecientas sociedades mágicas, millones de foros por internet, miles de blogs... no se le ha ocurrido a nadie hacer un bombardeo masivo de solicitudes al correo electrónico de la compañía para quejarse del cambio?

http://www.bicyclecards.com/pages/cu..._service/7.php

----------


## Iban

Uy, sí. Se ve que tú no lees mucho sobre la opinión que tienen en la USPCC de los magos, ¿verdad?

----------


## Pulgas

La Bicycle no es una baraja hecha para magos (aunque sea la más utilizada en el gremio), sino para jugar. Eso hace que el porcentaje de clientes que la compran para la magia sea menor que el otro tipo de clientela, con lo cual la USPCC debe pensar en el sector mayoritario de compradores a los que (seguro) les apetece tener un diseño más moderno, más bonito (ya, ya sé que en cuestión de gustos cada uno tiene el suyo), y les da igual si a alguien le fastidian o no un juego porque en la caja ya no esté una cartita. ¡Con la de juegos que hay!
Los magos deberíamos acostumbrarnos a dejar de ser el ombligo del mundo. Nos comportamos como si todo girase en torno a nuestra pasión y no es así.

----------


## lordferguson

Iban, pues no, no tenía ni idea de lo que opinaban. Sin embargo en su página web dice de la "Tragic Royalty" que es perfecta para magos, así que estamos en su target.

De todas maneras, magos o no, somos sus clientes, así que nuestra opinión, seamos magos, demonios, o científicos locos debería contar algo. Y de hecho, debería contar bastante, ya que los magos las compran por montones ¿no?. Dudo que haya muchos jugadores de brisca que digan: "ah no, yo es que juego mejor con esta marca". O incluso, la de veces que sale un mago en la tele con unas Bicycle, les dan una publicidad del copón.

Pero me interesan los datos que me pasáis, Iban y Pulgas. Si tenéis más por favor, posteadla o remitidme a algún artículo o web. De hecho creo que estoy metido en la magia porque me gusta un montón el tema de las barajicas, su historia, las empresas que las hacen y todo ese rollo.

A todo esto, a mí me da exactamente igual que cambien el dorso, ojo xD

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja...

Dos cosas: se ve que no has tenido unas Tragic Royalty en tus manos... Si un mago toca esas cartas, se le quitan los poderes para los siguientes quince años. Son un auténtico puerro. Cualquier baraja de un chino le da mil vueltas, en serio. Para magos, ni remotamente. No sirven ni para... ni... vamos, que son lo peor que se ha hecho en toda la historia de las Bicycle.

Y sobre la USPCC... Nosotros estamos lejos, con un océano de por medio. Pero en USA hay un foro muy muy conocido, parecido al nuestro, pero con más café (pista) donde estos temas también se tratan recurrentemente. Y si ellos, que son muchísimos más, que están mas cerca, que tienen contactos, que opinan como nosotros, no consiguen nada... dime tú lo que podemos hacer desde aquí cuatro gatos que hablan en francés (sí, para los americanos, todos los europeos hablamos francés). No, los magos no somos los mejores clientes de las fábricas de naipes. Lo son los casinos.

----------


## lordferguson

> No, los magos no somos los mejores clientes de las fábricas de naipes. Lo son los casinos.


Oñes, es verdad! Entonces no digo na más, jeje.

----------


## Ritxi

> buscando un poco he encontrado estuches de bicycle normales vacios a 0,40€.
> ¿Creeis que merece la pena?


NO!  Carisimo

----------


## diverland

Pues aunque es mas feo..(para mi gusto)...tengo que decir que menos mal!!! porque..realmente pense que me habian "TANGAO" con la compra....

----------


## spielmagic

Yo, segun tengo entendido, son esactamente las mismas que las rider back o no es asi?

----------


## elmanu

Joer chicos...yo tengo una y no me parece tan tan feo el estuche... :S

----------


## elmanu

P.D: Decir que el estuche de mi baraja es igual pero con los bordes dorados,,,quizás eso cambié pero a mi no me desagrada.

----------


## Gran_FiTi

Yo aún tengo de las "Rider back", la verdad que nose si será por el estuche o por qué será.. pero no me animo a pedir las nuevas, llamadas "Standard"; Si alguien que usara normalmente las "Rider back" se ha pasado o probado las "Standard".. ¿Podría decir si realmente son las mismas?

----------


## S. Alexander

> Yo aún tengo de las "Rider back", la verdad que nose si será por el estuche o por qué será.. pero no me animo a pedir las nuevas, llamadas "Standard"; Si alguien que usara normalmente las "Rider back" se ha pasado o probado las "Standard".. ¿Podría decir si realmente son las mismas?


Al menos desde mi punto de vista: No, no son las mismas ni de lejos.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## serxu

Alguien sabe de algún sitio donde pueda hacerme con las antiguas rider back? Dos años sin magia, sin acercarme una baraja y me encuentro con esto! Ha sido como despertar de un coma!

----------


## rave

*serxu* el problema está que muchas tiendas siguen usando la imagen de las rider y te mandan las standard :( , si no encuentras stock de las rider prueba las mandolin o las master edition. Lo malo, el precio. Si te sirve de consuelo Rene Lavand usa las standard.

----------


## serxu

> *serxu* el problema está que muchas tiendas siguen usando la imagen de las rider y te mandan las standard :( , si no encuentras stock de las rider prueba las mandolin o las master edition. Lo malo, el precio. Si te sirve de consuelo Rene Lavand usa las standard.


Gracias Rave. Tu cual me recomiendas? Creo que haré una compra de una baraja standard y otra mandolin para ver que se me adapta mejor. Aun asi he estado descubriendo y tengo unas cuantas todavia selladas, pero las voy a dejar asi.

----------


## rave

Yo te recomiendo las mandolin, son más baratas que las masters, la mayoría de la gente no se da cuenta del pequeño cambio en el dorso. Aunque si gastas muchas barajas tendrás que pasar por el aro de las estandard.

----------

